# An Unexpected Hunting Party



## Orophin (Sep 15, 2005)

Orophin came into a small inn named, "The Adventure's Haven." He said little but pinned a piece of parchment on the wall.

A Small Hunting Party

In need of a little help on hunting orcs.
If interested in helping, look for Orophin, accompanied by a wolf.

In urgent need,
Orophin Calafalas
​((OOC: This is an open roleplay, any who want to join is welcome.))​


----------



## goldmare (Nov 2, 2005)

A woman sauntered in, wiry and tough. She wore a short sword at her side, and a longbow and quiver of black-fletched arrows on her back. Lilian sat down heavily at the bar, ravenous with hunger. "A pint of your best and a hot meal!" she insisted in response to the barkeep's enquiring looks. When she had finished eating, her eyes searched the room and came to rest upon a notice on the wall. She grinned.

"Where can I find this Orophin Calafalas?" she asked her host. He nodded towards a table across the room behind her, and she turned. Sure enough, there was a wolf at his side. She stood up and went over to introduce herself.

"Name's Lilian. You need help with an orc problem?"


----------



## Orophin (Nov 2, 2005)

"Yep... I had a little incident in the night." Orophin looked up at her. "They raided my camp. I had some of my belongings... well most of it stolen from me. If you would, I can pay you for helping me get my stuff back. My money and most of my food was in what they stole from me.


----------



## goldmare (Nov 2, 2005)

"And they didn't kill you?" Lilian looked at him oddly. "I'd be glad to help, but we might need more people. How many were there?"


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Jan 12, 2006)

In walked a strangly clothed person. They were very tall, and seemed to be carrying a long elven blade and a bow and quiver. They removed their cloak to reaveal a She-Elf. She was so beautiful. Her hair was of an amber shade and her eyes, the deepest of blues. "Could I please have a cup of hot tea?" The barkeep replied, "Certainly, coming right up." The Elf walked over to the wall, as she noticed a peice of paper hanging there. It read,_A Small Hunting Party_

_In need of a little help on hunting orcs._
_If interested in helping, look for Orophin, accompanied by a wolf._

_In urgent need,_
_Orophin Calafalas_


​When she finished reading, she turned around to glance at the room. She notice a man sitting with a wolf by his side. She realized this must have been the man who posted this. She walked up to him, "So your hunting some orc, eyh? My name is Leawyn Greenleaf. May I be of any assistance?"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 13, 2006)

*strides in in a hooded cloak, and sweeps hood back* May I be of assitance? I am a Noldorin mercenary, and I hunt orc for a living. You may call me Master Noldor, or Noldor. I received word that I should look for an Orophin? Are you interested?


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Jan 13, 2006)

"How many people do you need to help?" Leawyn questioned. "Because I maybe able to find some more help!"


----------



## sauronbill (Jan 31, 2006)

A man entered the tavern. He was nor tall, nor formidable, but something about him inspired respect and strength. He was bald and had an ugly face, and his dirty brown beard made the look only worse. Slowly he went to the barkeep and asked for a pint of ale. Then he saw the paper hanging on the wall and inquired about this "Orophin". The barkeep pointed to the small group that surrounded the man and his wolf. Taking his drink he strode over until he was two steps from the group.

"Sorry to be a bother" said the man raising his drink in a sign of apology. "But which one of you is Orophin?" His eyes scanned the group and stopped when he saw the two women. 

"My lady" he said making a reverence to the female elf. "My lady" he repeated this time making the reverence to the woman......


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 1, 2006)

"Hello, and what is your name if I may be so bold as to ask?" questioned Leawyn looking over the strange man.


----------



## sauronbill (Feb 2, 2006)

The man shrugged. "You may be, for it is no secret. My real name is Odrium, but in many lands I am known as Palax The Tracker. I would be much obligued if you call me by my second name. "


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 2, 2006)

"Well Palax, glad you could join us," NR said. "But I am interested as to when we will get started. Many weeks have passed since this party was formed, and we have not yet set out."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 3, 2006)

"As I was wondering the same!"


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 3, 2006)

A man in a dark, weather-stained cloak walks in and sees a croud around a table and walks up.
"What is this and where is it going for if I like it I shall join this company" listens to what other people say "I shall help you hunt orks through this land if I may. My name is Majimaune Leganimdok, pleased to meet you Orophin Calafas glad to be working alongside you."


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 9, 2006)

When do we leave because all this talk makes me restless and want to hunt so can we go ASAP


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, I too am waiting to leave.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 10, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> Yes, I too am waiting to leave.


And I also!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 10, 2006)

*Orophin suddenly stoops over vomiting* "What's wrong Orophin?" NR asked kindly.
"I'm sick," Orophin said.
"Then we shall leave without you. We have been waiting for a while, and now, we can wait no longer. If you wish, you can track us later. But stay, an get better."


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 11, 2006)

Which way shall we go... North, South, East or West.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

"Oh, my no wonder we haven't left yet!"


----------



## sauronbill (Feb 11, 2006)

"I think we better start at the begining," said Palax shrugging. "We should go to the place where the attack ocurred. We might get some clues in there."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

"Very true!"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 11, 2006)

Well then Palax. You seem to know what you're talking about. Lead us!


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

"yes, yes. I think it's time we were off!"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 11, 2006)

"Me too. However are we going for stealth or absolute strength?"


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 11, 2006)

Galach walked into the inn, he looked over to the bartender. Not looking where he was going, he ran headlong into a woman. "Ah...Pardon me ma'am." He walked away and gazed at the sign on the post, he than walked back to the group. "Which one of You is Orophin? For I'd like to join him..."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 11, 2006)

"Orophin is...indisposed at the moment. Yet I welcome you, as I'm sure they would. We were just about to set off. Are you ready?" NR explained. "I also have an idea as to which direction we should take. I would like to swing by my kingdom Forest of the Last Elves in Fangorn, to pick up a few supplies. So if we went in that direction via Moria, is that okay?"


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 11, 2006)

"Fine with me." He glanced around at his new fellow comrades. "So.....when shall we begin?"


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

Fine with me!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 11, 2006)

"Why not now? We are all ready, and as fight as we might be, Orophin excluded. We are packed with supplies, and are all getting a tad bored. Let us leave immediately!" NR exclaimed. *walks out the door with the others following*
"Oh," he began. "The road goes ever on and on,
Down from the door where it began.
Now far ahead the Road has gone,
And I must follow, if I can,
Pursuing it with eager feet,
Until it joins some larger way
Where many paths and errands meet.
And wither then? I cannot say."


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 11, 2006)

" I haven't heard that song in a long while.." Galach said, he closed his eyes for a second and thought to himself _" Ah how long it has been since I have heard a song at all, in hiding all these years can do that to you."_


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 11, 2006)

One of the songs from my childhood. I love it.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 11, 2006)

As is mine..._Not really since child hood, that was a living nightmare_


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 11, 2006)

I remember my childhood as though it was yesterday. Yet this time of my life is so much more better. Who would've thought I'd be going after orcs when I was older?


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 11, 2006)

" Sadly I remember my childhood perfectly...oh did I say that out loud?" Galach then pulled up his hood and fell silent.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 11, 2006)

"Well where do we plan to be by nightfall? At the foot of the Msities? We need some sort of plan."


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 11, 2006)

"Sounds like a plan." Galach half-whispered, he then slowly started walking. "when shall we get there...soon I hope."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 11, 2006)

Tonight. We shall arrive tonight. Then we will camp, and continue tomorrow.


----------



## sauronbill (Feb 11, 2006)

"If we are to pass through your kingdom, master noldor," said Palax smiling, "I think it would be best if you lead us. Personally I would not mind expending a while in the company of elves. Wonderful people, wonderful," the old man said dreamily. "But in case we want to go to the place of the attack, I think is my opinion that we will be there by......" and he looked at the sky deep in thought, " tomorrow noon most probably. I must warn all of you however, that we do not know how big this orc company is, and personally I would not like my old skin to be orc food. It is probable that some or maybe most of the orcs are still camped in the place or close by. In any case I think we should take the necessary precautions, so that these orcs don't slaughter us in our sleep."


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 12, 2006)

I will go as a reargaurd incase orks come upon us from behind for I have been in the kingdom many times and now live the with Master Noldor so I know my way in and out of Fangorn and the Ents know me because I helped them serach for the entwives not so long ago. Now lets put some miles behind us before midnight.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 12, 2006)

Leawyn just kept to her self.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 13, 2006)

Well we will eventually pass through Fangorn's kingdom, but first, we will help King Elessar start clearing out Moria. The more orcs we kill now, the less they'll need to later. I'm sure we could find many roaming around the Mountains.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 16, 2006)

Will let us go quickly becaus eonce night falls orks will come and even though we are hunting orks we do not want to meet them unprepared and they could ambush us so let us go quickly.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 16, 2006)

Night has fallen, and the group is discussing what to do.
"We should have a guard awake, and take it in turns. Everyone should also be ready to wake up and fight. I say, 2 hours watch each. I will go first."
Everyone falls asleep. It has been almost 2 hours, and NR was preparing to wake Majimaune for the next shift, when he heard a strange sound. Fitting a bow to his arrow, he fired it to where the sound had come from. With a yelp, the orc that was there died. NR quickly woke the others, and warned them of what had just happened. Everyone quicly prepared to fight, while NR checked the orc. It turned out he was only a scout, which meant a party was soon on their way...


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 17, 2006)

"Is it my turn to take watch now" said Majimaune when he was woken up by NR but he saw the look on NR's face and came to full awakeness.
"What is it" NR explains and then wakes others while Majimaune goes around the camp in other directions to see if the are orks hiding around and then comes into the fire light and says "There are no more orks but it will be wise to move on because the are ork tracks all around our camp and there where possibly not enough to attack us by themselves so they have gone back to the rest of the group and will be on their way. The on NR shot was probebly weaker then the rest and not as fast. Let us move now."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 17, 2006)

"I agree," spoke up Leawyn for the first in a while. "We should be moving on. It won't take the orcs long to regroup. We should press on!"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 17, 2006)

"Where shall we go though? If we move higher up the mountain, chances are more orcs are in that direction. So, if we track this party, we can weaken them, minimally, and also give us a bit of room to move around. After all, that is why we have assembled, isn't it? To hunt orcs? So, let us hunt! And do we not have the element of surprise? Yes, that is our best chance, I think. Who agrees?"


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 17, 2006)

We have the element of surprise yes but why stop there. We could hit and hide so that the orks dont know where we are.
We leave plain tracks as a decoy and the double back and attack while they are still following our tracks.
It is cowardly I know but the risk is that until we know their numbers in full it may be a safer way then all being killed in a outright fight in the middle of the night. The orks are ready and fully awake, where we only just came on found that there where orks near.

Let us find their numbers and then go for an outright fight.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 17, 2006)

"Okay. Your plan seems like a good one. Is everybody ready?"


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 19, 2006)

"Go light take only food and water skins we will fill the water at a stream somewhere along the way.
Also take your weapens but only what you need. Do not take shields unless the need that you might have of them is great. We'll hide everything that we dont need in the bushes.

LETS GO!"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 19, 2006)

"Majimaune my friend, I am glad you are here. At least one of us won't lose our heads before a battle. Speaking of which, has anyone here ever not been in a battle?"


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 19, 2006)

"If they haven't, why would have they volenteered then?" asked Leawyn


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 20, 2006)

Aye that is true, Leawyn, but I've travelled with many a fool and many a fool has died beside me when I was unable to save them. I don't think any of you are fools but I have only known you for some hours yet (exceptions on Noldor).

Now if there are many that have been in few battles I would segest that they speek up and then stay close to the older ones (NR myself and others) and we will protect you. Although I doubt that no one has been in less then 10 battles with all the orks roaming around these days.

Now everyone ready...Lets go!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 20, 2006)

"The reason I asked, Leawyn, was to find out if anyone needed a quick bit of training. But now is not the time. We must hurry, and find this orc party."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 20, 2006)

"True! Be'd better be off then."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 20, 2006)

*The party starts searching for the orcs, and find them in half a day* However, it was decided to give everyone a quick breather before they attacked.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 21, 2006)

*It is getting light because morning is coming*
"The orks will find somewhere dark to stay during the day and I will not attack them because they will be easy to kill and it will not be a fair fight. We will rest now and wait until nightfall. Get some rest, I'll take first watch."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 21, 2006)

The group, well rested, strung arrows to their bows, and fired them. Each took out an orc, and they sheathed their bows. The party pulled out their swords, and rushed the orcs. NR took out one with a shield with a fierce thrust. The first attack had just begun.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 21, 2006)

Majimaune called for the retreat soon after the attack had begun. They had killed about ten orks and as he fought Majimaune counted their numbers. They where 5 score or so. They where lukey that they had gone in and retreated in such a quick manner.

"Did we lose anyone or is anyone injured"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 21, 2006)

No one was, so NR called for the attack again. The party attacked, killing all but 10.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 23, 2006)

Now it was starting to get light and the remaining orks where fleeing into the mountains.
"The orks flee but we need rest. Let us go into Moria tomorrow, unless there are any objections, at first light but today let us tend to our wounds and rest."
They all go and tend to their wounds and sleep while Majimaune stays to take first watch.

At about midday Majimaune is about to wake some one else so he can get some rest when he sees an old lame man walking past on a staff. He calls out to the old man and the man comes towards him.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 25, 2006)

"Who are you" said Majimaune as soon as the man was near enough
" Everything you have ever feared"
"I fear nothing"
"Is that so?"
"Aye it is" said Majimaune
"Everyone fears something..." Points at a bird in a tree, "See that man over there, it fears you"


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 26, 2006)

As Leawyn wakes she see an older man hobbling twords them. She walked over to Majimaune and asked him if he knew him. Majimaune was yelling to the old man and it seemed to Leawyn that he knew him! But how would he? The mystery remained unsolved in her mind until a little while after.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 28, 2006)

The old man started to walk away and Majimaune let him go. He then proceded to wake the rest of the company so that they could go and hunt some more ork.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 28, 2006)

NR was woken by Majimaune, after what seemed like a few minutes rest but was in fact a few hours. He saw that everyone else was awake, and decided to talk about the battle with them.
"We need a leader for each battle, otherwise some will be looking at others for direction, and some will be assuming everyone is doing whatever they want. So, I suggest we take it in turns for each battle. Majimaune can lead next, then Elvess, then Goldmare, then Palax. Does anyone have any objections, or not wish to lead a battle?"
"I don't want to be in charge. I don't think I could cope with the pressure," Goldmare said.
"Then let us continue!"
The party tracked the orcs for a day, and caught up with them higher up the mountain. As it was Majimaune's turn to lead, they waited for his instructions.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 28, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> NR was woken by Majimaune, after what seemed like a few minutes rest but was in fact a few hours. He saw that everyone else was awake, and decided to talk about the battle with them.
> "We need a leader for each battle, otherwise some will be looking at others for direction, and some will be assuming everyone is doing whatever they want. So, I suggest we take it in turns for each battle. Majimaune can lead next, then Elvess, then Goldmare, then Palax. Does anyone have any objections, or not wish to lead a battle?"
> "I don't want to be in charge. I don't think I could cope with the pressure," Goldmare said.
> "Then let us continue!"
> The party tracked the orcs for a day, and caught up with them higher up the mountain. As it was Majimaune's turn to lead, they waited for his instructions.


"I dont' think it's only I, but I speak for everyone, it's time for a rest!" spoke up Leawyn.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 1, 2006)

Fair enough. But can we kill these remaining orcs first? Shouldn't take long. So whenever you're ready Majimaune.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes lets us rest and we will hunt when dusk comes and kill the remaining orks then.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 1, 2006)

Ah, yes Majimaune, my old friend. But we have the orcs at hand. Should we not kill them before they move on?


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 2, 2006)

Nay NR we should rest for they will be full of strength when we are weary and they would have gathered more numbers so we should wait.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 2, 2006)

I will count them, then you can make the final decision. I will, however, not stand in your way of any decision, whether I agree with it or not. I will advise you, but not go against you. I trust you enough to not make bad decisions. *Goes and counts the orcs* 15. Only 15. What do you think?


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Mar 2, 2006)

"We might as well kill them now while their numbers are still few! It won't be hard! If we each take about... um... three, we could easily defeat them!" said Leawyn.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 3, 2006)

Ok lets go and kill them now then


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 3, 2006)

"Ok lets go and kill them now then."
They go in and kill the orks.
"Let us make our way to Moria and kill some more!"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 3, 2006)

"No. Moria is too dangerous. There aren't enough of us to take the orc pit. If we continue to go over the mountain, we should find some more. Then we can rest for a while and decide what to do in the Forest of the Last Elves."


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 3, 2006)

Ok we dont go into Moria and continue over the mountains to your home so you should lead NR.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Mar 3, 2006)

Couldn't we stop in Rivendell, then travel over the mountains? I'm sure we will meet a feew goblins on the way, but that's no big deal! We could kill them easily!


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 3, 2006)

Lead and I shall follow where you go


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Mar 4, 2006)

Majimaune said:


> Lead and I shall follow where you go


"Me, lead? No, I dont'... think. No! That would be a bad idea!!!" burst out Leawyn.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 4, 2006)

"Perhaps we could go back and see how Orophin is? After all, we are supposed to be searching for his belongings, aren't we. So if no one has any objections, we shall go."

The group walk back to the inn where they all met, and this takes them a few days. On the way back to the inn, they start talking about their experiences. NR is telling them of a dream he had a few nights ago.
"An old man came over and talked to us. More specifically you, Majimaune. He said something about fear, and what people fear most. So I was thinking, what did the dream mean? My answer is my greatest fear may be uncovered. But what is my greatest fear? For I fear nothing, yet that is strange, because I have a feeling I do." The group walked on in silence for a few minutes, until NR spoke again, "What do you all fear?"


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, for we dont' really know what we're searching for, do we?


----------

